

Btcd Beta Announcement - xkarga00
https://blog.conformal.com/btcd-beta-announcement/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6500689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6500689)

The threshold for a new story not being a dupe is necessarily pretty high, and
I'm not sure the current post clears it. What of substance is new here?

